# poison proofing



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I am away from my dogs 8-10 hours a day at work, and they have access to outside. I get along with my neighbors and I do not think anyone is planning to throw anything dangerous over, but I would love to train my dogs not to eat anything from a stranger or that happens to fall into their side yard area (while I am gone), just as a safeguard. I wonder if it's harder with 2 dogs, since there will be a food-competition thing going on "I better eat this before the other dog does" that would not be present with a single dog.

I googled and found this article
http://www.fila-brasileiro.org/poison-proofing-your-dog.html

which seems to make good sense but I wonder if there are other methods folks have used, e.g. it's OK to eat only if they hear a "safe" word.

Anyone tried this, or looked into it?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My only concern is what happens if you need to board your dogs or your dogs have to stay at the vet. Will they eat if they say the word or only if YOU say the word?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If they have access to the outside, have you thought of building a kennel that connects to their outside access? The kennel can have blocked views so all they can do is go out and potty and not focus on bothering neighbors. It can be roofed, floored, and locked so your pets are safe and likely to not become a target.


----------

